# Water Pythons and Kel Worley



## cagey (Dec 24, 2015)

Does anyone know who purchased the breeding pairs from Ken Worley? Due to work commitments I was not in a position to purchase one of the offspring when he was selling up. I would like to get one in the next 12 months and I like the idea that they are a line of smaller sized water python.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Dec 24, 2015)

Probably not "smaller sized..." They will all grow according to how much they are fed. They're generally not a large species anyway. Talk of "lines" is usually to kid novice buyers into believing they're getting something that no one else has, and it's usually a crock...

Jamie


----------

